# If you like books, try this game!



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2005)

www.people.cornell.edu/pages/jad22/index.html#Categories


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks!  That is a neat game.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2005)

You're welcome.  Glad you liked it.


----------

